# Help! rusted stabalizer bar! how to get rust off?



## turbine1986 (Jul 23, 2005)

So I was replacing the cv axles and saw that the paint is comming off the sway bar. Should I clean it up with rust remover and then clear coat it? Before I put on the new bushings also I wanted to know if there is a quick fix for the rust on the sway bar, the rust is on the whole sway bar end to end  What should I do to fix this? Appreciate it! :beer:


----------



## Juro (Jul 7, 2010)

I would sand it down and take all the rust off, then use rustoleum spray paint. Put two coats of that on and the rust issue shouldn't come back any time soon.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

How is this a good topic for the Oil and Lubrication forum?


----------

